# Zeilenumbruch geht nicht?



## RealDragon (1. April 2006)

Hi 

Also egal was für einen Text ich eingebe der automatische Zeilenumbruch will einfach nicht gehen.

Hatte letztens ein Codec Pack installiert und seid dem spielt das ganze System verrückt. Soundkarte lief nicht mehr, winrar entpackt nicht mehr via rechtsklick und und.

Kann man das von Hand wieder umstellen? 

Wäre echt dankbar, im Handbuch hab ich auch nichts gefunden oder bin zu blöd


----------



## susi22 (2. April 2006)

Ich hoffe ich hab das richtig verstanden...-
In dem kleinen (charakter) Fensterchen, wo du Schriftart-farbe-größe etc. einstellen kannst immer oben rechts in dem Fensterchen so ein winzig kleiner Pfeil und da steht was von Zeilenumbruch...
...-Ich zb. hab grad mitbekommen, dass es sich bei mir gar nicht AUSSTELLEN lässt. *löl* Also genau das umgekehrte Problem, von dem, was du hast.


----------

